# Our new buckling!!!



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

We came home to find this gorgeous little buckling up and dry. He is under an hour old in these pictures - they were taken with my phone so the quality isnt great. So excited to have our first kid this season!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your cute lil sweetie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie Pie! Congrats!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Nancy d - it feels like we have been waiting forever for this little guy!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks ksalvagno! My 5 year old has already named him Snickers.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a sweet little guy, congrats!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some better pictures of the little buckling. He is four days old in these pictures. He is for sale as a buckling or wether.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He gets an Ooo and an Ahh. He is sooooo nice!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you! 
Does anyone know what color he is?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not good with colors but, look at that little pink nose!!  *dies from overload of cuteness*


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

He is SO cute! I love his markings & his little pink nose!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is he considered Swiss marked? I am not very good with figuring out their coloring either Emma!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so excited to have our first baby of the season - I can't stay out of the barn!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

He is handsome and I think snickers is a fitting name looking at him


----------

